# DNS settings won't stay in Win10



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

I have a win10 build on a Dell Precision T5600. I had the IPv4 address manually configured, outside of the dhcp range on my router. It was working just fine for quite a while but suddenly I find that after a reboot there is no internet or network connectivity. I checked the IP settings and the IP address and subnet are still set but the manually entered DNS settings are blank. I have switched to dhcp and I get connectivity after reboots now but I would prefer a static IP on this particular machine. Any ideas on what could be causing this. Does not happen to any other PC's on my network, Win10 or Mac OSX.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what DNS are you entering 
that should be entered the same as you enter the fixed IP address on the same dialogue box

can we see an ipconfig /all
*------------------------------------------------------------------------
 ipconfig /all *

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC
You will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.
*If you do not have another PC*
Do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the information above those entries​
For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop.
Use Windows + X Keys together and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.
Or Right click on the windows icon - bottom left hand side - A menu appears - choose Command Prompt (Admin)​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*
Now type *CMD*
Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all*
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*​Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results.
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------
*


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

The machine is at home, I'll do that this evening and post it. to this thread.


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

Here is the result of ipconfig /all:

C:\Users\lexsar>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JHUAPLPC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-4F-C9-AE-5B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e49f:5358:895b:7f1%6(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.176(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890158
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1E-58-7B-3D-00-1E-4F-C9-AE-5B
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TunnelBear Adapter V9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-69-8D-B0-C1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6abd:c33:3644:b6d8:ee9d(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c33:3644:b6d8:ee9d%10(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184549376
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1E-58-7B-3D-00-1E-4F-C9-AE-5B
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6D7BD74C-AD3F-46E9-B0FA-330E6E628792}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so no dns for ipv4 shown there 
how to use google open dns

use the ipv4 settings for DNS

8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4

* Google public DNS *
Note using google public DNS servers from outside the US may actually slow performace - so use the following as a test to identify DNS issues - if these resolve the issues , then we need to investigate further to optimise the use of DNS

Google public DNS
https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/

Theres also a link on how to setup those DNS IP address up on a PC
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

Then once you have set up those DNS entries

* Flush & register DNS *

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

*Ipconfig/flushdns
ipconfig/registerdns*


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

The issue is that the DNS settings are not persistant. I can manually set DNS settings in IPv4 but if I reboot the computer, it retains the IP, Subnet and Gateway settings but the DNS setting are blank. How can I get these to stick?

I will flus and register dns and see if that helps.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

try a tcp/ip reset and see if that helps
*------------------------------------------------------------------------
TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8/8.1 and Windows 10*

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop.
Use Windows + X Keys together and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.
Or Right click on the windows icon - bottom left hand side - A menu appears - choose Command Prompt (Admin)​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*
Now type *CMD*
Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._


Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_
ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen )​Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Resetting , failed.* - This error will occur with windows 10 , so ignore.
*Access is denied.* - This error will occur with windows 8 and windows 10 , so ignore.
But running TCP/IP reset still can resolve issues , even with the above errors.

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and
control key + V to paste​
Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357
also the link has a Microsoft * Fix it *, which will do the above for you

*------------------------------------------------------------------------
*


----------



## Lexsar (Aug 14, 1999)

BTW, I am running Win10 Pro. Here are the results of the resets:

C:\WINDOWS\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.




C:\WINDOWS\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset resset.log
Resetting Global, OK!
Resetting Interface, OK!
Resetting Unicast Address, OK!
Resetting Neighbor, OK!
Resetting Path, OK!
Resetting , failed.
Access is denied.

Resetting , OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\WINDOWS\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset resset.log
Resetting Interface, OK!
Resetting Neighbor, OK!
Resetting Path, OK!
Resetting , failed.
Access is denied.

Resetting , OK!
Resetting , OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.

Following reboot, same issue, DNS settings don't hold.


----------

